# Chewing



## JnBlaze (Feb 12, 2018)

My V. shreds Every toy. Kong’s to frisbees, tennis balls are a 15 minute warm up. Limbs, not sticks end up inside and are little chunks everywhere when I return. It’s not separation anxiety, he does it on days off when we’re together 24hrs. What do I get for chewing??????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had one that was a very heavy chewer. I just tried to catch toys on sale.
It didn't matter if I spent $20, or $2 on a toy. She would have it in shredded.


----------

